# VaporFi™ VOX 50 MOD



## DoubleD (18/12/14)

http://www.vaporfi.com/electronic-cigarettes/vaporfi-vox-50-mod.html






Adjustable Output Power From 7 w - 50 w (in 0.1 w increments)

Accepts Atomizer Resistance from 0.2 ohm (sub) - 3.0 ohm
Digital OLED Screen
Output Voltage: 3.0 v - 8.5 v
Input Voltage: 3.2 v - 4.2 v
Maximum Output Current: 22 Amps
510 Threading with Adjustable Pin
Replaceable Battery
Output Short-Circuit Protection
Reverse Battery Protection (protection against inserting battery upside-down)
Auto Ohm Resistance Meter (Finds ideal voltage for RBA/RDA)
Low Voltage Protection
Low Resistance Protection
Input High Voltage Warning
Temperature Protection
USB Pass Through Charging System
Vented Battery Casing
Pocket Sized: 95 mm x 42 mm x 22 mm
What I think about it...

I don't see me buying the Vox when we have the ZNA 50w, which to me, is a fantastic looking mod. The only appealing thing to me is the name "Vox", it reminded me of my old Vox amp. 

Conclusion : I'll pass.


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

The name reminds me of my granddad's Vauxhall

Reactions: Like 3


----------

